# Know a good breeder in So Cal?



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I am not familiar with those breeders you listed but you might also check out
Sunbeam Goldens Sunbeam Goldens


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

GoldyGirly said:


> I'm looking for a responsible breeder in southern ca to add a golden puppy to our family. We really want a healthy dog from healthy parents with all of the health clearances.
> 
> Anyone have any positive or negative info about the following breeders (or any other breeders you could recommend or advise to avoid)?
> 
> ...


Sierra - no registered names on the site to verify their claim for clearances, links to massive puppy broker site

Ebbert - talks the talk but doesn't appear to be walking the walk--states clearances are in place, but the one golden they have listed Savvy doesn't have clearances & they're claiming her to be an "English Cream" which nothing more than a marketing ploy

Chadwick - incomplete clearances & evidence breeding bitches before age 2 (Shilah). Pics of their bitches don't do anything to represent the dog well, dogs hunched over. 

Autumnwind - clearances appear to be in place & they're doing more than just pumping out puppies


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

gold4me said:


> I am not familiar with those breeders you listed but you might also check out
> Sunbeam Goldens Sunbeam Goldens


 
Wow won't they allow your dog to participate in conformation?


----------



## GoldyGirly (Dec 21, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Wyatt's mommy said:


> Wow won't they allow your dog to participate in conformation?


I can assure you that Cathy allows puppies she breeds to participate in conformation. I see them in the ring at most local shows  The discussion about non-conformation is because pet puppies are sold on limited registration, which means you cannot participate in conformation but can enter any other AKC event.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

To the OP, as I mentioned in the other thread, Autumnwind is a friend of mine. Sparkle is a half sister to my Jack actually. They are definitely reputable and I know all clearances are in order on this litter. That being said, I am not sure there are puppies available so I would contact her sooner rather than later if you are interested.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Wyatt's mommy said:


> Wow won't they allow your dog to participate in conformation?



Not sure what you mean. My boy Gambler was in conformation shows until he was 1 and we just are not into the showing.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

gold4me said:


> Not sure what you mean. My boy Gambler was in conformation shows until he was 1 and we just are not into the showing.


I think she was referring to the pet puppies being registered under Limited Registration. It's mentioned on the site that they cannot participate in conformation. As I mentioned above, that is not the Turners' policy, that is the AKC.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Oh thank you. I was not sure what she meant!


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

goldenjackpuppy said:


> I can assure you that Cathy allows puppies she breeds to participate in conformation. I see them in the ring at most local shows  The discussion about non-conformation is because pet puppies are sold on limited registration, which means you cannot participate in conformation but can enter any other AKC event.


Got it. It says puppies placed as potential show dogs can be fully registered. They know a puppy has that potential at the age of 8 weeks?


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Cathie Turner at Sunbeam is an excellent breeder, and I think she has a litter on the ground now. Also, I think Sharon Shilkoff has a litter, or soon will. If you want a boy, I know of a beautiful one that is available out of one of my favorite local champions, and can go home in a few weeks. PM me for details.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Wyatt's mommy said:


> Got it. It says puppies placed as potential show dogs can be fully registered. They know a puppy has that potential at the age of 8 weeks?


They say that puppies 7-8 weeks old have the basic structure they will have as adults. But picking show puppies is an art, and pretty much every breeder has tales of puppies that turned out better than their show picks.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Wyatt's mommy said:


> Got it. It says puppies placed as potential show dogs can be fully registered. They know a puppy has that potential at the age of 8 weeks?


The key word here is "potential" and the answer is yes. Puppies are generally evaluated at about 8 weeks old and theoretically, you can determine which puppies are show prospects at that age. Of course there are no guarantees, but the proportions at 8 weeks (plus and minus 3 days) are supposed to be very close to the proportions as an adult.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

DanaRuns said:


> They say that puppies 7-8 weeks old have the basic structure they will have as adults. But picking show puppies is an art, and *pretty much every breeder has tales of puppies that turned out better than their show picks*.


LOL! I would think so.


----------



## Slowtea (Nov 24, 2012)

I would stay away from Sierra and Ebbert. I contacted them before I was given a referral to a reputable breeder. 

Ebbert's Savannah is going to be bred to Sheriff. I tried getting his pedigree name and they never responded. 

As for as Sierra when I asked for their pedigree names their response...

Me:"Do they have OFA clearances? If so, may I look the dogs up?"
Sierra: "Do u look it up on the akc website? I can send u copies of the pedigrees"

So....I took that as a huge red flag that if they didn't know how to look up OFA clearances they probably were not the breeder that I was looking for. They may love their immensely and may have very healthy dogs but I just wasn't willing to take that risk.


----------



## GoldyGirly (Dec 21, 2012)

Slowtea said:


> I would stay away from Sierra and Ebbert. I contacted them before I was given a referral to a reputable breeder.
> 
> Ebbert's Savannah is going to be bred to Sheriff. I tried getting his pedigree name and they never responded.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your response...

May I ask the breeder you ended up being referred to?

Both of these breeders say they can provide the clearances in person. Is it a problem if they are not listed online, but they can provide them in person? I'm simply looking for a healthy dog to add to my family, not a dog to show or breed.


----------



## GoldyGirly (Dec 21, 2012)

Slowtea said:


> I would stay away from Sierra and Ebbert. I contacted them before I was given a referral to a reputable breeder.
> 
> Ebbert's Savannah is going to be bred to Sheriff. I tried getting his pedigree name and they never responded.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your response...

May I ask the breeder you ended up being referred to?

Both of these breeders say they can provide the clearances in person. Is it a problem if they are not listed online, but they can provide them in person? I'm simply looking for a healthy dog to add to my family, not a dog to show or breed.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

I realize you're looking for a pet, but hopefully this post by LJack puts things in perspective.



LJack said:


> This is a statement that a lot of puppy buyers make. I don't want a show dog or a proformance dog, why should I care about champions or performance titles in the pedigree?
> 
> 1. When you buy from a breeder who is actively competing and showing, they are out there in the fancy. They are talking to other breeders, attending seminars, gaining knowledge of structure, heritable diseases, bloodlines and care. This means they are not working in a vacuum.
> 
> ...


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

If they provide the registered names or registration numbers you should be able to verify the clearances online independently. The GRCA Code of Ethics recommend all clearances be posted to a public database which most commonly used is OFA. Even if hips were accomplished by penhip, CERF eyes & a cardiologist cleared heart wasn't sent in, at the very minimum elbows should be showing on the offa.org website as OFA is the only means to clear elbows in the states. In addition, if this is a breeder on the "English Cream" bandwagon using dogs imported from Eastern Europe--clearances should still be accomplished in the U.S. which again should be able to be checked online.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I do know for sure that the breeder Slowtea is going with has all clearances on her dogs and is competitive with her dogs in conformation and just starting in rally/agility.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Who is it, Michelle? Linda?


----------



## PeggyDL (Dec 9, 2012)

I am working with Autumnwinds. Sparkle just had a litter in November. This is my first experience with a breeder. I really like her. She is very knowledgable and cares a great deal for her pups and litter. We are set to adopt towards the end of January and so far very happy with this choice. I spoke to many breeders and this litter was my top choice due to lineage of both Sparkle and the sire and the breeders willingness to work closely with us. 
Best of luck to you!


----------



## CW McL (Dec 29, 2012)

gold4me said:


> I am not familiar with those breeders you listed but you might also check out
> Sunbeam Goldens Sunbeam Goldens


I have looked all over the Sunbeam website, but can't find their contact information. Can anyone help me with this?

Thanks!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

It's on the home page of the website: [email protected]


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Ha! Hiding where they'd never suspect!


----------



## CW McL (Dec 29, 2012)

goldenjackpuppy said:


> It's on the home page of the website: [email protected]


Can't believe I missed that! I was looking for a "contact" page instead. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Nina (Sep 1, 2012)

*Sunbeam Golden in Sylmar (Valley)*

Ialso have a Sunbeam Golden. He is my baby. He is now 2 years. I wouldn't trade him for a million dollars. I have had Goldens since 1983. My first was a Gold Rush. 2 nd was a wonder rescue. 3 rd guy. My Bandit. My angel was also a Gold Rush. Al were with me 15 + short years. 
I very highly recommend Carhie Turner and Sunbeam Goldens. This woman is top of the top in knowledge and the breed. You can't do any better....
Good luck
:wave:


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Nina said:


> Ialso have a Sunbeam Golden. He is my baby. He is now 2 years. I wouldn't trade him for a million dollars. I have had Goldens since 1983. My first was a Gold Rush. 2 nd was a wonder rescue. 3 rd guy. My Bandit. My angel was also a Gold Rush. Al were with me 15 + short years.
> I very highly recommend Carhie Turner and Sunbeam Goldens. This woman is top of the top in knowledge and the breed. You can't do any better....
> Good luck
> :wave:


Who are the parents of your baby??? My Gambler is from Hawthrone and Hutton. Cathie is the greatest!
My first goldens had a lot of GoldRush They were from Harbor City Goldens and My-Magical Goldens.


----------



## Nina (Sep 1, 2012)

*Sunbeam Goldens*

Hi. Hope this is going to the kind person who asked me who Bentleys parents are. U can e mail or FB me too. Nina Kaminkow. 
Sure is: Ch your Cheaten Heart. Dam is; new Yor State of Zmind. Bentley is 2 years. My field baby. Brandon was a Rancho dr oro Hold Rush. CH Gold Rush Charlie was his father. I never show my dogs. I only wanted healthy sound dogs. But. I do know Cathie is the best u can't get any better. Any more honest and more knowledge. This woman is most most respected in South Ca and all over...
N


----------



## Nina (Sep 1, 2012)

*Sunbeam Goldens*

Hi. Hope this is going to the kind person who asked me who Bentleys parents are. U can e mail or FB me too. Nina Kaminkow. 
Sire is: Ch your Cheaten Heart. Dam is; new Yor State of Mind. Bentley is 2 years. My first baby. Brandon was a Rancho d oro Gold Rush. CH Gold Rush Charlie was his father. I never show my dogs. I only wanted healthy sound dogs. But. I do know Cathie is the best u can't get any better. Any more honest and more knowledge. This woman is the most respected in Southern Ca and all over...
N


----------



## Lexy P (Nov 11, 2013)

PeggyDL said:


> I am working with Autumnwinds. Sparkle just had a litter in November. This is my first experience with a breeder. I really like her. She is very knowledgable and cares a great deal for her pups and litter. We are set to adopt towards the end of January and so far very happy with this choice. I spoke to many breeders and this litter was my top choice due to lineage of both Sparkle and the sire and the breeders willingness to work closely with us.
> Best of luck to you!


@PeggyDL I was wondering how was your experience with Autumn Wind Golden retrievers. I was planning on getting a golden retriever soon and I have already taken the questionnaire on their site. However before going any further with this breeder I wanted a take from someone who has already been involved with this breeder i.e. the responsiveness of the breeder, the living conditions of the puppies, the price and if there is a lasting relationship with the breeders after time has pasted from the acquiring of the newest member of the family.


----------



## PeggyDL (Dec 9, 2012)

@LexyP,
I absolutely love our breeder, Autumnwinds! Our baby is gonna turn 1 year old at the end of the month and we have been thrilled! We have a good relationship with the breeder and keep in touch. I would be more than happy to speak to you on the phone to address any questions and share our experience. My cell number is 408-391-3976. Feel free to contact me any time!
Best,
PeggyDL


----------



## jajulie12 (Apr 5, 2018)

Dana, 
It was such a pleasure to speak to your wife yesterday. I have a potential puppy from Sierra, they have sent me pictures of clearances but im not sure what im looking at, can I send them your way and get your opinion? I cant figure out how to attach them to this message, thanks for your time


----------



## Dede (Apr 5, 2018)

*Looking for an American.Why so many English?*

I had a gorgeous handsome American golden male with no English Cream to make him so lovely and big. Now all I see a lot are English Creams bred to American goldens. What gives?
All I want is a big healthy golden boy with no cream. I feel like I'm looking for a needle in a haystack. Even sleuthing around other posts finding names of breeders I often wind up with breeders mixing English cream with American. I'm just looking for a big American golden not the field kind with no English cream.Is that too much to ask? It just makes it harder to find. Rant over.


----------

